# Mexico city-Ciudad de México



## Ricardo-Roache17 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is Mexico City... 
The Torre Mayor, the Tallest Tower in Latin America:

The Diana fountain and Torre Mayor

Anthropology Museum...




The Zocalo and Cathedral...



Angel of Independence


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow! That's a Beautiful Church and wonderful design.


----------



## roy-ags (Jul 2, 2008)

Que buenas fotos dela Ciudad de Mexico.

:applause: :bow:


----------



## igormaverick (Feb 20, 2008)

Muy belo!


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

****! could that pictures be any bigger?? you can post them better if they're smallers


----------



## alescru (Sep 16, 2007)

U' are wright, they'r too big, but I think it's necessary 'cause Mexico City is ENORMOUS¡¡¡¡ XD 

But if everybody had the same idea, we'll ned a lot of display to find our posts.... So please, use smaller pictures.

Pero aún así, a webo que México es grande, jejeje !!!


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent! Mexico City is biggest ...


----------

